# The Review Tour of FiiO Q1 Mark II Apple MFi Certified DAC & Amp Starts Right Now.



## FiiO (Jul 17, 2017)

After the Q1 Mark II's released, many customers had been asking for its availability. To let you better experience this Apple MFi Certified DAC&Amp before the Q1 MarK II is ready for sales, we decide to hold a review tour of it. Below are some specs of Q1M arK II, feel free to reply and join our review tour if you have interest in it!

Main Points :

Apple MFi Certified DAC & Amp with Native DSD Support

Utilizes the professional XMOS USB DAC chip

Apple MFi Certified

Hi-Res Audio Certified

Supports up to 384kHz/32bit for PCM format

Supports native DSD up to DSD256

Dual crystal oscillators for faithful audio decoding

Dual headphone outputs, support both 3.5mm standard and 2.5mm balanced

Discrete high quality DAC AK4452

20 hours ultra-long battery life


*Shipping info:*

Depending on the geographical distribution of selected reviewers, FiiO will ship out several Q1 Mark II, one or more to reviewers in each region, e.g. USA, Europe, SE Asia, Pacific region, etc. so that shipping costs from one reviewer to the next is kept low. FiiO will pay for shipping to the first reviewer and any customs taxes / import duties that may result from the Q1 Mark II crossing countries.

Preview application period: starting now! And accepting applications until further notice.

First list of previewers to be announced:  August 3, 2017

Beginning of shipment of review the Q1 Mark II: August 7, 2017


*Please apply by replying to this thread and including the following information in your reply:*

-Headphone(s) / earphone(s) you possess:

-Any DAP(s) / DAC(s) / amp(s) you may possess:

-Descriptions and links to review(s) you may have posted:

-Your geographical region (e.g. the city and country you live in):

-Your native language (and any other languages you may be able to write in)


*Review regulations (subject to change before the tour commences):*

•Reviewers should keep the Q1 Mark II for at most 10 days before shipping to the next reviewer.

•Reviewers should ship the Q1 Mark II to the next reviewer by registered post requiring signature in the padded box provided.

•Reviewers will not be held responsible for any damage to the Q1 Mark II sustained during shipping or normal usage.

•Reviewers should do the preview fairly and objectively, and related product photos are required. (Alternatively, video reviews are welcome)

•Reviewers need not overstate the advantages of the products.

•Reviewers should indicate that the review Q1 Mark II's are free loan units, in order to avoid any misunderstandings.

•Reviewers are prohibited from using or disseminating pirated music on the Q1 Mark II.

•Reviewers are reminded to listen responsibly and safely to the Q1 Mark II, to not use it when operating machinery or driving, and not to drive headphones to excessive volume with the Q1 Mark II.

•Reviewers should post the completed preview content to this thread and the FiiO Q1 Mark II 's review page: https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/fiio-q1-mark-ii-apple-mfi-certified-dac-amp.22526/


•Please also provide FiiO with the links to your review, for us to come and admire your work.

•Please contact FiiO in advance if you have any difficulties with the Q1 Mark II in the course of your preview, so we may help you resolve it if possible.


----------



## demond

If you have iPhone or PC, welcome to the review tour.


----------



## neopac (Jul 18, 2017)

**misread*


----------



## Wyd4

Headphone(s) / earphone(s) you possess:
isine20
Koss Porta Pro
Shure 215
Oriveti basic
Sony MDR Z7

-Any DAP(s) / DAC(s) / amp(s) you may possess:
Alo continental dual mono

-Descriptions and links to review(s) you may have posted:

-Your geographical region (e.g. the city and country you live in):
Australia 
-Your native language (and any other languages you may be able to write in)
English


----------



## griff2

*Headphones*
Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro
Beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro
Sennheiser HD-25-1 II

*Headphone Amps*
Rupert Neve RNHP
CI Audio VHP•2 with VAC•1 Power Supply
Ray Samuel SR-71a
SOHA V1

*DACs*
Schiit Gungnir Multibit
Chord MOJO

*DAPs*
QLS-HiFi QA360
Fiio X3 MK 1

*Geographical Location*
Uk

*Native Language*
English


----------



## Colin Elder (Jul 19, 2017)

Headphone(s) / earphone(s) you possess
shure 846
etymotic er4xr
shure 1540
at-msr7

-Any DAP(s) / DAC(s) / amp(s) you may possess:
fiio x5 gen 2 and 3
chord mojo
dragonfly red

Edit: given the Mfi need for this review I have an iPhone 7 plus, an iPad pro 10.5 and an iPad pro 12"

-Descriptions and links to review(s) you may have posted:

-Your geographical region (e.g. the city and country you live in):
scotland/uk

-Your native language (and any other languages you may be able to write in)
English


----------



## iburdeinick (Jul 19, 2017)

Hello,

I'm at Miami, FL 33160.

Regards

Hello !


-Headphone(s) / earphone(s) you possess: Grado RS1i, Sennheiser 6XX, Sony MDR V6, AudioTechnica M50X / UE Triplefi5, Westone UM3X, Sony MDR XB90EX, + more

-Any DAP(s) / DAC(s) / amp(s) you may possess: Fiio X5 / Fiio E11, Pico Power, Meir Corda 3Move, Sony DN1050, + more

-Descriptions and links to review(s) you may have posted: So far only one comparison of reshelling, Canon 7D on Amazon.

-Your native language (and any other languages you may be able to write in) Spanish & English


----------



## EvLopez88 (Jul 19, 2017)

-Headphone(s) / earphone(s) you possess:

Sennheiser HD800
Sennheiser H598SE
Bowers & Wilkins P7's (wired)
Etymotic ER4-PT
MEE Audio M6 Pro
MEE Audio X7 Plus
AKG K701
Advanced Sound Evo X


-Any DAP(s) / DAC(s) / amp(s) you may possess:

iPhone 7 Plus (256GB)
Marantz HD-DAC1
Oppo HA-2

-Descriptions and links to review(s) you may have posted:

N/A

-Your geographical region (e.g. the city and country you live in):

Sacramento, California

-Your native language (and any other languages you may be able to write in)

English (Fluent)
Spanish (Fluent)


----------



## FiiO

iburdeinick said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm at Miami, FL 33160.
> 
> Regards




*Please apply by replying to this thread and including the following information in your reply:*

-Headphone(s) / earphone(s) you possess:

-Any DAP(s) / DAC(s) / amp(s) you may possess:

-Descriptions and links to review(s) you may have posted:

-Your geographical region (e.g. the city and country you live in):

-Your native language (and any other languages you may be able to write in)

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Ynot1

Here are my points. As a newb in reviews, I doubt that I stand a chance among these finest challengers of reviewer accross headfi community. But my points I think will make a point none the less. First I think a newb perspective can be more informative to readers who are already familiar with the brochure like fancy reviews that several reviewers are able to produce. To some degree brochures are already provided by the oems. Secondly, MFi implies users should use an iOS loaded device, and I have an iPad mini. Thirdly, the Fiio's new InfinitySound capability suggest you would need a new cable as well, maybe it is provided, but some headphones may not accomodate. Just saying, it maybe worth noting if you are going to review the things that Fiio brings to the table so to speak. At this point my points have run out.


----------



## Frozeneagle (Jul 26, 2017)

-Headphone(s) / earphone(s) you possess: HD600, SE215, Piston 2.0, Piston 3.0, Monk+, Monk+ Candy Edition, Creative Aurvana

-Any DAP(s) / DAC(s) / amp(s) you may possess: iPhone 6S Plus, iPhone 6, iPhone 5, iPad Pro 9.7, iPad 2, iPod Touch Gen 2, Walnut V2

-Descriptions and links to review(s) you may have posted: NIL, first time but why not try giving it a shot?

-Your geographical region (e.g. the city and country you live in): Singapore

-Your native language (and any other languages you may be able to write in): English (Fluent), Chinese (Fluent)

Edit: Added iPhone 6, iPhone 5 and iPad 2.


----------



## Ynot1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Headphone(s) / earphone(s) you possess:
Monk Original 2nd batch sent to US
Vido
Vfree
UE4000
Vivo XE800
KZ EDR2, ATR
Xiaomi Piston 2.1, 3.0

-Any DAP(s) / DAC(s) / amp(s) you may possess:
Benjie K9S/X1 non-bluetooth, Walnut V2.0, iPad mini, Fiio, E1, Creative G5, Accessport AAW

-Descriptions and links to review(s) you may have posted:
Mainly amazon and aliexpress, but links not available at the moment.
-Your geographical region (e.g. the city and country you live in):
Chicago metropolitan area.
-Your native language (and any other languages you may be able to write in)
English


----------



## Detectit (Jul 19, 2017)

-Headphone(s) / earphone(s) you possess:

Sennheiser HD700
Senheisser HD650
KZ ZS3
KZ ZS5


-Any DAP(s) / DAC(s) / amp(s) you may possess:
Cayin N3
Topping NX4

-Descriptions and links to review:
None will be the first as a newbie headfi'er

-Your geographical region (e.g. the city and country you live in):
Amsterdam Netherlands

Will be playing on a Android HTC U11. The Topping NX4 which is compatible with my phone.
Tried dragonfly black
And Fiio K1 which all failed.

Curious if this one will work on my none 3.5mm jack phone.

Can write in English and Dutch


----------



## Ynot1

Competition looks pretty stiff, even among newbs. I was thinking the cheapest balance earphone is like $9 and I really want to find out what all the buzz is all about, but my chances are quite slim so hmmm.


----------



## Ynot1

Assuming Xmos is a system on chip with memory and core software to interface to usb and other devices like dacs, I'm wondering if the Xmos will come configured with its own dac circuitry, be it much simpler than the AKM dac chip. This way in the future the firmware can provide the user to access dual dacs and maybe even turn off the AKM chip to save battery when the usb bit rate falls below threshold. I'm assumng AKM implementation would be superior to the Xmos.


----------



## Ver JJ (Aug 2, 2017)

-Headphone(s) / earphone(s) you possess:
- Sony NWZ-WH303 (Heavily modded pad)
- Audio Technical ATH-M40X
- Shure SE215 (Balanced 2.5mm cable)
- LittleBigSound Nature Tones (Cherry Wood)
- Etymōtic Research HF5
- VE Monk+
- Yincrow X6
- Awei DIY Z180

-Any DAP(s) / DAC(s) / amp(s) you may possess:
- Fiio E17k
- Sony NWZ-A15 (With Fiio A1)
- Aune M1s

-Descriptions and links to review(s) you may have posted:
-Second time reviewing if I get to receive this product. My link for my first review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/zishan-family-z1-z2.22550/

-Your geographical region (e.g. the city and country you live in):
-Malaysia

-Your native language (and any other languages you may be able to write in)
-English

*Earphones and DAP/AMP mentioned above are not my complete collection, however those will be used to test out this unit (if I am selected) as I am familiar with their sound.


----------



## darmanastartes

-Headphone(s) / earphone(s) you possess: Fostex TH-X00, Beyerdynamic DT-770 (250 ohm), Mee Audio Pinnacle P1, VE Monk Espresso, KZ ATE, Mixcder X5, Archeer AH07

-Any DAP(s) / DAC(s) / amp(s) you may possess: JDS Labs The Element, Fiio E06

-Descriptions and links to review(s) you may have posted: Mixcder X5, Archeer A225, Archeer AH07, KZ ATE

-Your geographical region (e.g. the city and country you live in): Fairfax, VA - USA

-Your native language (and any other languages you may be able to write in): English


----------



## FiiO

*Q1 Mark II world tour--reviewer list announcement *

Here are members who we would put on the review roster, as soon as you pm @FiiO with your real name, shipping address and contact phone no.
( @FiiO will be responsibile for collecting your info):

Wyd4
griff2
Colin Elder
iburdeinick
EvLopez88
Frozeneagle
Ynot1
Detectit
Ver JJ
darmanastartes

If you still want to join our review tour , please apply by replying to this thread!  
Happy touring everybody!


----------



## Colin Elder

Thanks for accepting me on the review tour. I'll pm my details but I'm looking forward to listening to the amp and writing my first review. Have you thought about a combined amp and f9 tour? Just a thought


----------



## Ynot1

I finished my first PM and it was a piece of cake. I hope to deliver a review that no newb have ever deliver before.


----------



## slackerpo

-Headphone(s) / earphone(s) you possess: Sennheiser HD650 | Beyerdynamic DT1770, t51p | AudioTechnica M40x, M50 | Mee Audio Pinnacle P1 | Westone UM 30 Pro | Ibasso IT03 | KZ ZST

-Any DAP(s) / DAC(s) / amp(s) you may possess: Aune X1s, JDS Labs C5D, Fiio E12, Audioquest Drangonfly Black

-Descriptions and links to review(s) you may have posted: Nuprime uDSD RHA MA750i Audioengine D3 Aune B1 iFi Audio iDSD Nano Cowon Plenue M Cayin C5 Audioengine B1 Music Receiver MEElectronics Air-Fi Matrix2

-Your geographical region (e.g. the city and country you live in): Antofagasta, Chile.

-Your native language (and any other languages you may be able to write in). English and Spanish


----------



## Ynot1

I wonder with back to school season coming up if there might be change of address for anyone going to school for instance.


----------



## FiiO

Dear friend,

The Q1MKII will be in stock in 24th of this month or so. We will arrange the shipment to the first reviewer of different region at that time.

If anyone else want to join us, it would be welcomed!

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Dear friends,

We have sent the Q1MKII to following members to start the tour queue in their regions. 

@griff2
@Frozeneagle
@EvLopez88
@Wyd4
@slackerpo


Best regards


----------



## slackerpo

FiiO said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> We have sent the Q1MKII to following members to start the tour queue in their regions.
> 
> ...



cant wait!


----------



## Ynot1

I am eager to face my first challenge that is the official headfi headphone amp tour review.
But I am comptemplating if I should even mention this at all since it could potentially introduce the Heisenberg phenomenon.
If I mention it then it might make the tour slightly different, and arguably we may never know what impact it may have had.
You see, the tour review could be seen as a platform to demonstrate a particular headfi member's critiquing prowess.
And by me suggesting that we coordinate the focus of the review to broadly distribute a thorough coverage of the subject,
a different qualitative influence may be introduce where participants relax their competitive desire to do above and beyond.
Hence I decided to solve this great challenge by doing nothing at all, except doing the tour review as scheduled.


----------



## Lurk650

So.....when's this releasing in the US?


----------



## JamesDao

-Headphone(s) / earphone(s) you possess: Shure SE425, Shure SE535, AKG N40

-Any DAP(s) / DAC(s) / amp(s) you may possess: V-moda Vamp

-Descriptions and links to review(s) you may have posted: currently non

-Your geographical region (e.g. the city and country you live in): Asia/Vietnam

-Your native language (and any other languages you may be able to write in) Vietnamese and English


----------



## demond

Lurk650 said:


> So.....when's this releasing in the US?


As far as I know, in bulk production, the first shipment is expected to be issued a week later.


----------



## Ynot1

It's still a long while before I can get my turn in the tour. And I'm still contemplating if I should convert a mic'd earphone to balance.
Has anyone tried bypassing the mic to get balance and then use an adapter to match the balance input on Fiio?
Other option is to buy more stuff. But then I'm only learning how to spend more money which I already know how to do pretty well.


----------



## slackerpo

unit arrived yesterday.

preliminary impressions with IT03 exclusivley are as it follows:

really light unit, wich is great for portability
absolute 0 noisefloor (compare to e12 and DFB, classic XMOS though)
welcomed plug and play with windows and android
SQ makes a better match with the IT03 than the DFB, almost identical presentation as the e12. i dont believe i would be able to differentiate them from each other in a blind test.
overall great performer.

looking forward for high gain test with headphones, balance mode with iems and DSD playback runs.

i think fiio has somethin here, hopefully ill be able to compare to 2gens X5s and X3s.


----------



## demond




----------



## DarrinC

I am looking forward to hearing how it performs with iOS and if it shows the clicking and dropping out that other units have.


----------



## demond

DarrinC said:


> I am looking forward to hearing how it performs with iOS and if it shows the clicking and dropping out that other units have.


I would like to ask, you want to say, other brands of the iOS DAC will be interrupted when the song is playing?
Which model is it?


----------



## Ynot1 (Sep 7, 2017)

I've heard of people saying windows pc connected dacs like zishan z1 and walnut v2s making clicking or popping noise. But some have suggested it could be caused by a bad usb cable.

I highly recommend using Fiio cables as other cables may not be made to support the application at hand. Like charge only usb cables can cause headaches for people who are not aware data wire is not made to work intentionally.


----------



## damex

could someone who received q1 mk2 for review please make a photo of q1 mk2 next to/stacked with iphone 5/5s/se?


----------



## demond




----------



## damex

that size is... perfect.
thank you


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Make about a month a got the *Mark II*, wich I mustly test as an amp and soundcard for my computer (no need of drivers with window 10 it work like a charm for me).

BUT, Now I finally receive my little USB OTG cable and test it with my Samsung J3. I just plug it and open VLC, don't do nothing else, and it work PERFECT! And wow, what a big change in SQ compared to  direct output of Samsung, this is really a game changer for a new portable audio combinaison, super clear sound, detailed and with excellent instrument separation. Sound better than my Xduoo X3 to be honnest!! Really a ALL-IN-ONE concept that budget audiophile will go crazy for as it work for Android and IOS really easily.


----------



## Lurk650

Still no release date? Was supposed to be out of sale a couple weeks ago


----------



## Ynot1

Hopefully soon people will start to get theirs in and post some first impressions.


----------



## salamero

i am exicted about this DAC/AMP. Anywhere to buy in Spain?

thanks


----------



## FiiO

salamero said:


> i am exicted about this DAC/AMP. Anywhere to buy in Spain?
> 
> thanks


Dear friend,

You could get one from our sellers in Spain when it is available.

Best regards


----------



## Niyologist

Is the Q1 Mark II available for the US?


----------



## OakIris (Sep 14, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Make about a month a got the *Mark II*, wich I mustly test as an amp and soundcard for my computer (no need of drivers with window 10 it work like a charm for me).
> 
> BUT, Now I finally receive my little USB OTG cable and test it with my Samsung J3. I just plug it and open VLC, don't do nothing else, and it work PERFECT! And wow, what a big change in SQ compared to  direct output of Samsung, this is really a game changer for a new portable audio combinaison, super clear sound, detailed and with excellent instrument separation. Sound better than my Xduoo X3 to be honnest!! Really a ALL-IN-ONE concept that budget audiophile will go crazy for as it work for Android and IOS really easily.


I was hoping this would be the case, that even though the Q1 Mark II is advertised and marketed as being for IOS and iPhones, it would in fact work with Android smartphones as well.  Hope to read some more Android phone/Q1 Mark II success stories!
Holly


----------



## Lurk650

Wait, it's already available for Canada?


----------



## DarrinC (Sep 15, 2017)

Sound Blaster E5.  I need to check for updated drivers, but the latest firmware on the Creative website is many months old last I looked.
Problems occurred with iPhone 7 Plus, and it won't connect at all to the newer iPad Pro 12.9"
Edit to add: problem only occurs when using lightning to USB connection


demond said:


> I would like to ask, you want to say, other brands of the iOS DAC will be interrupted when the song is playing?
> Which model is it?


----------



## Feilong4

Niyologist said:


> Is the Q1 Mark II available for the US?



I emailed Fiio a bit back and it seems like they delivered them to their vendors around the 10th. They also mentioned to expect it on Amazon in the middle of this month.


----------



## Niyologist

Feilong4 said:


> I emailed Fiio a bit back and it seems like they delivered them to their vendors around the 10th. They also mentioned to expect it on Amazon in the middle of this month.



Thanks for the response. I might get this. Otherwise. I'll wait for the Q3.


----------



## Feilong4

Niyologist said:


> Thanks for the response. I might get this. Otherwise. I'll wait for the Q3.



Yeah, I'm planning to get one so I could power some more demanding headphones on the go. Of course, I'm not expecting it to power demanding planars, but hey that'll be a huge plus if it can.

I also like the small form factor, so that I could slap it on the back of my LG V20 and still be able to press the power button on the back.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Feilong4 said:


> Yeah, I'm planning to get one so I could power some more demanding headphones on the go. Of course, I'm not expecting it to power demanding planars, but hey that'll be a huge plus if it can.
> 
> I also like the small form factor, so that I could slap it on the back of my LG V20 and still be able to press the power button on the back.



Q1 MarkII is more appropriate for IEM, Earbuds or 64ohm and less headphones (can be more dependingof sound pressure DB).

It's a very neutral sounding DAC, smooth and ultra clear. Big step up from stock phone sound, more deepness, soundstage and way better instrument separation. My only problem is my cheap OTG adaptor is prompt to unconnect easily.


----------



## demond

The typeC interface to micro cables, the typeC plug looks the same, but there are actually two forms.
The pull-up resistor in the form of plugs for charging. That is the kind of mobile phone standard in the giftbox.
And the decoder OTG equipment need to use the pull-down resistor plug, which can prevent reverse charging. Micro plug the ID pin need to short with G pin.


----------



## Leonccyiu

I am interested in purchasing this and am waiting for a final $US price.

How does the AK4452 compare to the ES9018Q2C used in the SMSL Idea and Nextdrive Spectra?

Is the limitation of DSD256 and PCM at 384khz down to the controller? SMSL have the M7 that does 768khz and DSD 512 not that there is any music sold at these resolutions, but HQplayer might work well.


----------



## Lurk650

That's odd, I swear I posted the AE store link. It's $120 USD available now

https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/32831894292.html


----------



## OakIris (Sep 18, 2017)

Lurk650 said:


> That's odd, I swear I posted the AE store link. It's $120 USD available now
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/32831894292.html


That's a good price.  It is also less than what I just paid for the FiiO E18 - I paid $139 for it just a few weeks ago, price is already down to $119 on Amazon, though still more than the price for the Q1 Mark II on aliexpress.  I expected the price of the Q1 to be a bit more, for some reason.

I realize that price does not necessarily correspond to quality, but given that the price point is basically same, is there any compelling reason to get the Q1 Mark II over of the E18?  I also realize the Mark II is marketed for IOS and the E18 is marketed for Android, but it seems both amp/DACs have a good chance of being compatible with both types of operating systems, so....  Has anyone compared the two in terms of sound quality, features, etc.?

Holly


----------



## Feilong4

Lurk650 said:


> That's odd, I swear I posted the AE store link. It's $120 USD available now
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/32831894292.html



I thought the expected price was to be 99 USD which is mentioned on Fiio's facebook page.


----------



## OakIris

Feilong4 said:


> I thought the expected price was to be 99 USD which is mentioned on Fiio's facebook page.


alixexpress is not a USA company; that price includes shipping (by DHL??) from China.  Presumably, USA vendors will be charging $99 - plus shipping; no one here is selling them as yet so who knows, but thus far FiiO has stuck to their announced prices.

Holly


----------



## Lurk650

The E18 is more powerful, the Q1M2 does about 70mw @ 32ohm SE and 220mw from Bal, the E18 does 300mw. The Q1 does of course have the balanced option and has other newer tech like DSD support.


----------



## Ynot1 (Sep 20, 2017)

If milliWatts is bread, then headfi man can not live on bread alone. Question should be are you content being a man? Me, not to be picky or anything, but other things matter, like blackness, output impedance, separation, and last but not least MFi. But I still may not have achieved headfi man qualification.

I'm a little surprised no one else is saying they received theirs tour unit or not.
Maybe social networking is going on behind the scenes, who knows.


----------



## OakIris

Lurk650 said:


> The E18 is more powerful, the Q1M2 does about 70mw @ 32ohm SE and 220mw from Bal, the E18 does 300mw. The Q1 does of course have the balanced option and has other newer tech like DSD support.


Thank you for this comparison, Lurk650.  I like the design of the Mark II better but it would seem that it wouldn't be an upgrade for me.   A bit less power,  I don't have a balanced source, (I don't think my ears are good enough to tell whether or not there is a discernible difference between balanced and unbalanced anyway, though perhaps I would be surprised) and, at least thus far, I have no DSD audio files begging to be played.   The FiiO E18 will do just fine for now.  

Holly


----------



## Lurk650

I've found that having a quality DAP with a really good DAC and good amplifcation itself you won't need an external amp, unless you are walking around with 600ohm headphones


----------



## maxxevv

Some phones sounds better with a balanced input, be it 2.5mm TRRS or XLR. Example: HD650 at 300 Ohm or some of those 600 Ohm earbuds.   
So far, those options are not yet that common yet.  

I think its where the Q1 MkII has a little niche since it can double up both as a DAC for laptops/ handphones yet amp for balanced output jacks.


----------



## Ynot1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Is it just me or is the river flowing backwards? There are more people providing impressions of Q1ii than the people joined in on the tour.
If this keeps up I wonder how much longer Fiio and others will continue doing these tours.


----------



## FiiO (Sep 22, 2017)

Ynot1 said:


> Is it just me or is the river flowing backwards? There are more people providing impressions of Q1ii than the people joined in on the tour.
> If this keeps up I wonder how much longer Fiio and others will continue doing these tours.


Maybe they are reviewers from other platform.
The first batch seems being sent out as well. 
BTW, we have asked the previous reviewer to send the review product to you. But not sure whether he has sent because he seems out of business currently.
Best regards


----------



## griff2

FiiO said:


> Maybe they are reviewers from other platform.
> The first batch seems being sent out as well.
> BTW, we have asked the previous reviewer to send the review product to you. But not sure whether he has sent because he seems out of business currently.
> Best regards


I'll be posting my UK review sample to the next reviewer Saturday 23, i.e., tomorrow; in case anyone was wondering-


----------



## Ynot1 (Oct 13, 2017)

If I get the opportunity to do a review then good, but I guess it isn't the end of the world. I still have not cut through my single ended earphone cables yet to make them balance.
I'm wishing for it to be worth my interest to discover the gateway through the balance world.

I can not upload my unboxing because file size.

Initial impressions are like what others have said.

I really have to withhold passing judgement until I get to balance.

Single ended is not power enough for headphones.

MFi works flawlessly.

I'm so used to big knobs. Just saying. Walnut and G5.

Labels could be brighter and finish material was a little slippery to the fingers.

The bass boost works the way headfi think it should work, cleanly.

Sound stage in se was pretty good on kz atr, but vfree was not able to tell.

Sound signature is neutral with a lean towards warms, and no threat of sibilance.

Size and weight brings memory of the nx1. But the Q1 ii is much more versatile and bass represented.

It's just the power is with balance.


----------



## Lurk650

Ynot1 said:


> If I get the opportunity to do a review then good, but I guess it isn't the end of the world. I still have not cut through my single ended earphone cables yet to make them balance.
> I'm wishing for it to be worth my interest to discover the gateway through the balance world.


Easier just to buy a balanced cable. They aren't that expensive


----------



## Ynot1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Taking the easy way out and throwing money at the problem sounds like what my government seems to like to do. I am very close to ordering, but it's the timing problem I can't control.


----------



## WaffleBoy (Sep 23, 2017)

For HTC 10, should I go for this one or Fiio A3/Q1?

(IEM Pinnacle P1 [50 ohm])


----------



## Nap-Chiang

Hello, I am interested in trying this new DAC/AMP.

-Headphone(s) / earphone(s) you possess:

Cans-Sennheiser HD800S, AKG K812, Denon AHD7100, Sony MDR Z7, Audeze EL-8 open
in-ear- UE 900S, Denon AHC400, Yamaha EPH100, RHA T10i

-Any DAP(s) / DAC(s) / amp(s) you may possess:
DAC- Aune S6, Denon DA300usb
Amps- Aune S7, Nuforce HA200 x2, Phonitor Mini
DAP- Fiio X7 1st gen. w/ Fiio K5

-Descriptions and links to review(s) you may have posted: 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/sony-mdr-z7.20250/reviews 

-Your geographical region (e.g. the city and country you live in):
Arkansas - USA. 

-Your native language (and any other languages you may be able to write in)
简体中文, English


----------



## Lurk650

Pretty sure the tour is over. This is available for purchase now

FiiO Q1 Mark II Native DSD DAC & AMP for iPhone/iPod/iPad (Q1II/Q1MK2/Q1MKII) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0757MH46M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_HxL0zbSZ9X1MQ


----------



## Magick Man

I ordered one from Amazon, I'll give it a shot. I'm a fan of the E18 and the prospect of a tiny portable balanced amp interests me.


----------



## Magick Man

The first thing to address is how cute this little sucker is. It is a handsome little amp, for sure.


----------



## demond

Magick Man said:


> The first thing to address is how cute this little sucker is. It is a handsome little amp, for sure.


Really small, hope it can become a substitute for E18.


----------



## Ynot1

My ipad is being hackd.


----------



## Ynot1




----------



## Magick Man

I found the perfect use for this, I hot-glued it to the back of my Galaxy Tab S, for use in media consumption. Works great.


----------



## Ynot1

Single is no fun, but balance really opens things up.
I just took the long way to go balance and even though I don't recommend it, I recommend balance.
And I already have a dilemma. I only have one balance earphone now. And in my hurry to go balance
I had not tested single ended on this earphone, piston 3.

And another thing the balance sounds like the output impedance shrunk big time.

I can't say much now, I'm being harassed by hackers that knows the guy who works at aple.


----------



## Ynot1

z


----------



## Ynot1

z


----------



## Ynot1

Balance brings a lot of power, but it brings out incredible amounts of details too. It made the dac in the walnut sound last generation. Fiio simply have something really special. I found music from my cd collection pale in detail compared to the modern recordings online via streaming. There definitely been improvements made in recording technology at the studios. So far I noticed I'm paying more attention to the sounds  versus the music.


----------



## Brooko

My review - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fi...-certified-dac-amp.22526/reviews#review-19316

Has some interesting observations on balanced - subjective and objective

Might just balance things a bit (pardon the pun)


----------



## Ynot1 (Oct 17, 2017)

I will be clear in my review when I get to it, that Q1ii is a balance amp. All of the other features are just features. Balance is really good. Mind you I don't have the headfi golden hears and can not hear to 80khz plus or minus 60khz margin. But people have to seethis amp for what it is a balance amp.


So far edm sounds really good. I already feel this is better at what it does than walnut, accessport, creative G5, and nx1. But with that said I still remember what made those other amps special which Q1ii does not share. It's like amp dna for a lack of a better description.


This is kind of confusing to me now.
P3 se < P3 bal
Vfree se < P3 bal

P3 se < zse se
zse se close to P3 bal

Previously before zse, Q1ii did not have the necessary clean power on se.
Now with zse there is clean power on se.


----------



## Ynot1

Hacking is preventing my update.


----------



## Ynot1

I think my tour unit has some unusual aspects that I will try to explain. 

My zse is the only one to sound decent in se. But even still when I tried zse, xe800, Monk Plus, and Vfree again on Benjie X1, I found the se to not sound right. The se was dark and subdued. The X1 was more open and spacious.

However the P3 on balance dwarfs the X1 by improving upon the space with more power and detail.

However I found that couple of things are unique in an unusual way to me. 
a. When se and balance are connected se does not play music.
b. When MFi and line in are connected, line in plays very muted or very faintly.

My conclusion is the line in is not switched mechanically. Furthermore my guess is the line in goes to an adc of a soc.

All in all I still think the Q1ii is a balance amp with lots of power and detail in balance mode only.


----------



## Ynot1

I discovered a couple of new things. And now I think I only need to verify this one thing and I'm pretty sure I will be ready to say what's on my mind about the Q1MKii. 

First of all I am experiencing a lot of hacking. So much so, I'm seeing behaviors that suggest there is a wireless access to the the Q1MKii. 
Therefore I think it is fair to not describe the strange characteristics that I'm hearing because it could well be coming from the hackers.

Now to the interesting part, I discovered my android TV box on Lollipop can send music to Q1MKii via the provided USB to microusb cable.
Best thing was plug and play.

So far I had the P3 for use on the balance mode. And I believe one earphone just was not fair to characterize the sound and listening experience.
P3 sounded good for its sound signature, but I dd not know what else the Q1MKii could do. And cause I'm in a time crunch, I did again what I did not recommend. I converted a plantronics earbud and XE800 both of which had mics to balance. The plantronics let me know what power can do for earbuds comng from Q1MKii, in a good way. And the XE800 told me the Q1MKii definitely scales up.

Lastly, the thing I'm missing is the thing that is the most important in my opinion about what a good amp must do. Since all of my balance earphones are balanced, signature wise, and all of my headphones can not be made balance without difficulty, I have no balance earphone nor headphone that can do bass generously. So I am contemplating what I should do next.


----------



## Hariz Nordin

Hi guys, 
I'm getting the q1mk2 later this evening.. 
Anything to advise? 
I'm using my Motorola moto g5 plus as my source, listening mainly to Spotify.. 
Sennheiser momentum 1.0 on ear as my phones.. 
Thx in advance


----------



## Ver JJ

Hariz Nordin said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm getting the q1mk2 later this evening..
> Anything to advise?
> I'm using my Motorola moto g5 plus as my source, listening mainly to Spotify..
> ...



Use a micro male to micro male cable (1st config) if it works instead of a micro male to usb type a female and a usb type a male to micro male (2nd config) because fiio q1 2nd will drain your phone battery untill it is dry if you connect it to your smartphone by using 2nd config. Others than that, if you want DSD to be outputed natively, use Sony Song Pal app, it might not work on yours phone but it is worth giving it a shot.


----------



## Ynot1 (Oct 30, 2017)

The Q1 MK Ii comes with the necessary cables. I think it should work considering the brand is better known.


Edit: Need an otg cable. But a cleaner looking cable option is possible too.


----------



## Ver JJ

Ynot1 said:


> The Q1 MK Ii comes with the necessary cables. I think it should work considering the brand is better known.



What you said there was right if you are a iphone user since only a (or maybe two) lightning to micro usb otg cable is provided.


----------



## Ynot1

I don't own an Android phone with otg. So even though I have an otg cable my Android phone will not support nice things. But moto g5 should support otg. And I assumed driver support for audio over otg also. The Q1 MK II comes with micro usb to USB cable. So an OTG cable is needed.


----------



## tworule

My iPhone 5s has issues with lightning data connection . Charges fine though. Can I use iPhone audio jack to connect to fiio q1?


----------



## Ver JJ

tworule said:


> My iPhone 5s has issues with lightning data connection . Charges fine though. Can I use iPhone audio jack to connect to fiio q1?



You can, but Q1 in this case will only act as an amp.


----------



## tworule

Ver JJ said:


> You can, but Q1 in this case will only act as an amp.


So I better buy a portable amp. Thanks for the response .


----------



## Ynot1

This hacking thing isridiculous. Basically who ever it is is not allowing me to give five stars in the review section. 
Since I let the cat out of the bag, I wonder if I should just post the naratives here.


----------



## Ynot1

I just listened to all my headphones in balance and now I'm convinced Q1 MK II can play bass with authority in balance mode.
You see before I only had access to earphones that wre bass light. Now my review is pretty much ready for print.

Vfree, UE4000, and even Monoprice 8323 sounded great in balance mode.
I did not like Vfree in se mode and the others I did not try yet.


----------



## slackerpo

Ynot1 said:


> I just listened to all my headphones in balance and now I'm convinced Q1 MK II can play bass with authority in balance mode.
> You see before I only had access to earphones that wre bass light. Now my review is pretty much ready for print.
> 
> Vfree, UE4000, and even Monoprice 8323 sounded great in balance mode.
> I did not like Vfree in se mode and the others I did not try yet.



i tested IT03 single ended and balanced, bass sounded equally awesome in both with bass boast.


----------



## Ynot1

Here are some of my test tracks for reviewing Q1 MK II.

I feel these music complements the Q1 MK II.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkpTRgkeaCE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpA0l2WB86E


















































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFX8pNlwtMY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8CcmMXWmaA


----------



## Hariz Nordin

Ynot1 said:


> Here are some of my test tracks for reviewing Q1 MK II.
> 
> I feel these music complements the Q1 MK II.
> 
> ...



Anyone can make comparisons with dragonfly black?


----------



## Ynot1

Dragonfly black is not MFi so a CCK is needed. And the DFBlk dac is an older one to the newer dac in the MK II.
But I don't know how they compare soundwise.


----------



## Hariz Nordin

Ynot1 said:


> Dragonfly black is not MFi so a CCK is needed. And the DFBlk dac is an older one to the newer dac in the MK II.
> But I don't know how they compare soundwise.


I'm not using apple products


----------



## slackerpo

Hariz Nordin said:


> Anyone can make comparisons with dragonfly black?



q1mkII has a fuller sound than DFB. if portability is not an issue, ill go with fiio anytime.


----------



## bencherian

Hi can i use q1mark 2 with new android phone and pair it up well with Meze 99 Neo heapdhone ?


----------



## Ynot1

Fiio does not state it supports android because there is chance an android smartphone could leave out support for external dac.
But a real smartphone running android like pixel 2 should support it. Amazon offers hassel free returns so options are there to consider.


----------



## cleg

My take on Q1 Mk 2


----------



## Ynot1

cleg said:


> My take on Q1 Mk 2




I 've got an idea for a bezel case integrated band so that the screen does not get blocked off by the bands. 
The band should work like a silicon case on the backside of the smartphone where the dac/amp would slide into.
If simple and low cost I 'm sure people will be buying dac/amps just to fill the band with something.


----------



## Ver JJ

Posted my review, hope you guys like it.


----------



## FastAndClean

i want to use it as DAC only, any problems with the line out port?


----------



## Ynot1 (Nov 18, 2017)

FastAndClean said:


> i want to use it as DAC only, any problems with the line out port?


Q1 MK II has a line input, se output, and balance output. 

Edited: I did not know line out existed.


----------



## Brooko

Ynot1 said:


> Q1 MK II has a line input, se output, and balance output. Depending on your amp setup it may provide you with quality enough source signal.
> But technically there was is no line output that I know of.



The line input doubles also as an output - it’s why it has the dual arrow in the silk-screening


----------



## Ynot1

Brooko said:


> The line input doubles also as an output - it’s why it has the dual arrow in the silk-screening


Thanks. I just learned something new. The label on the tour unit was not very legible. And so let me update my post.


----------



## Ynot1




----------



## Ynot1

In case anyone did not know there is a black friday Fiio sale, get it. Go to your local Amazon app and a simple search is all it takes.


----------



## Ynot1

Just thinking out loud, if Fiio X7 can transport to Q1 MKII then there would be a lot of flexibility. I wonder if this already exist.
In fact I wonder if Fiio will add couple of more features.

1. Allow any other single ended dap to be able to transport into Q1 MKII.
2. Allow a usb hub to connect multiple daps in the Fiio family with multiple Q1 MKII so that a network party can be had. I think a meet or retail store or a headfi member living it up would like this feature.


----------



## FastAndClean

i asume that will sound better than my dragonfly 1.2 as a dac?


----------



## FiiO

FastAndClean said:


> i asume that will sound better than my dragonfly 1.2 as a dac?


You may have a try by yourself first. 
Best regards


----------



## Ynot1

FastAndClean said:


> i asume that will sound better than my dragonfly 1.2 as a dac?



Dragonfly black is not MFi so a camera kit is needed.


----------



## Ynot1 (Dec 13, 2017)

If anyone is waiting for the tour turn, I think you have to contact Fiio. Anyway I sent the tour unit to the next person.

I had distortion on mine, but I had hacking on my ipad mini. So hopefully the next person can get better overall experience than I had.


----------



## VDRIVN

Just a thought - since the Balanced route outputs double the power, could we be able to drive unbalanced headphones through this port with an adapter of some sort?


----------



## Brooko

VDRIVN said:


> Just a thought - since the Balanced route outputs double the power, could we be able to drive unbalanced headphones through this port with an adapter of some sort?



No.


----------



## maxxevv

VDRIVN said:


> Just a thought - since the Balanced route outputs double the power, could we be able to drive unbalanced headphones through this port with an adapter of some sort?





Brooko said:


> No.



There is a 2.5mm balanced to 3.5mm stereo jack adaptor which (as far as I know) is meant for this purpose.  

https://www.amazon.com/Sukira-Balan...4&sr=8-3&keywords=2.5mm+trrs+to+3.5mm+adapter


----------



## VDRIVN

@maxxevv This is exactly what I was hoping for, Thanks. Will update once I have the adapter on hand.


----------



## Brooko

That is a balanced to balanced adaptor.  if you are using single ended headphones, and plugging them into a balanced output - you run the risk of killing either your DAP or your headphones.

The other adaptors go from balanced to single ended - meaning you can't use the 2.5mm port anyway (and once again doing so would short the headphones or the DAP output).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Fiio Q1 MK2 is pretty pretty nice as a DAC, lillte less so as an amp (not very powerfull), but it deliver extra push to demanding IEM, with balanced out the amp is more interesting. I enjoy this device alot, like the fact its quite slim too. And the bass gain is REALLY well made, it do not create distortion, it impress me. AMP Gain, another time, less so. But pairing it with a very weak Dap will sure give more power, xduoo X3 like the MK2 alot, amp isnt hissing, Q1 is all about clean audio.


----------



## VDRIVN

Brooko said:


> you can't use the 2.5mm port anyway


Thanks for clearing this up.



Nymphonomaniac said:


> less so as an amp (not very powerfull)



Have you driven any ~40Ω over-ears with the Q1MII? I'm looking to drive a pair of 40mm 40Ω cans with it and I'm curious if the Q1MII outputs enough juice on the 3.5mm port. I want to buy it specifically for the increased frequency response over the e17k I was considering previously. I'm looking to use it as a dac/amp feeding digital signal to it via USB and occasional analog amplification through the line-in from clean sources.

Also, it's crazy that FiiO chose to output double power and almost double frequency response on the balanced out vs SE out. What are everyone's thoughts on this?


----------



## maxxevv

VDRIVN said:


> @maxxevv This is exactly what I was hoping for, Thanks. Will update once I have the adapter on hand.



This one actually states that its meant for adapting 2.5mm balanced output for use with normal 3.5mm jack earphones. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01A...=EAWP410F369DTSZ5APJX&dpPl=1&dpID=91KpZGbxg-L


----------



## Brooko

maxxevv said:


> This one actually states that its meant for adapting 2.5mm balanced output for use with normal 3.5mm jack earphones.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01A...=EAWP410F369DTSZ5APJX&dpPl=1&dpID=91KpZGbxg-L


Well for a start you’d get no benefit from the balanced out, and second there is a strong chance you’d damage your DAP, headphones or both. They are wired differently.  But be my guest. All I can do is warn you.


----------



## maxxevv

Frankly, I  haven't tried it yet but it was part of my research into balanced output connectors that led me to those.  Which was why I stated " as far as I know".  In any case, in the link, you can see the comments of people actually saying that it works as it should. Which is why I suggested the item(s).

Balanced output to shared earth connection, I'm not entirely sure how it should be connected internally but the other way round is actually very simple.
Balanced 2.5mm 4-pole TRRS jack to 3.5 mm 3-pole jack :

i) Balanced Left (+)  >  SE Left (+)
    Balanced  Left ( -)  > SE  Earth

ii) Balanced Right (+) > SE Right (+)
    Balanced Right (- )  > SE Earth

Thus terminating 4 wires into 3.  Which is internally what we do with normal head/earphone wires anyway. 

How the reverse ( balanced output to SE jack)  wires, I honestly don't have a clear idea as a dual push-pull balanced out circuit will not be so straight forward as to connect back into SE directly.


----------



## VDRIVN

Brooko said:


> you’d get no benefit from the balanced out



Thanks again for your replies, I appreciate the fact that you don't want us to burn our gear! 

I, for one, would be trying to better drive large headphones through the 2. 5mm out (220mW @ 32Ω) vs 75mW @ 32Ω for the 3.5mm SE port, which IMHO is a fenomenal difference. Also all the other specs of the balanced output honestly speak for themselves, it's clear that Fiio designed the unit around this output.

I really want to buy this unit based on features and design (versus my previous e17k) so that's why I'm trying to somehow make the 2.5mm port work for my unbalanced gear. 

Thanks!


----------



## Brooko

VDRIVN said:


> Thanks again for your replies, I appreciate the fact that you don't want us to burn our gear!
> 
> I, for one, would be trying to better drive large headphones through the 2. 5mm out (220mW @ 32Ω) vs 75mW @ 32Ω for the 3.5mm SE port, which IMHO is a fenomenal difference. Also all the other specs of the balanced output honestly speak for themselves, it's clear that Fiio designed the unit around this output.
> 
> ...


Which headphones are you trying to drive.  Chances are the single ended output is all you’ll need.


----------



## Brooko

maxxevv said:


> Frankly, I  haven't tried it yet but it was part of my research into balanced output connectors that led me to those.  Which was why I stated " as far as I know".  In any case, in the link, you can see the comments of people actually saying that it works as it should. Which is why I suggested the item(s).
> 
> Balanced output to shared earth connection, I'm not entirely sure how it should be connected internally but the other way round is actually very simple.
> Balanced 2.5mm 4-pole TRRS jack to 3.5 mm 3-pole jack :
> ...


Look at the 2 star reviews - they’ll give you more info. They may have wired it to work, but it can’t give balanced output, and you’re not going to get the increased power output.  Therefore useless.  May as well just use the SE output.


----------



## maxxevv

I understand about the balanced out part, it isn't anymore with the adaptor ( if it works as said) . It was purely on the basis of extra power output that @VDRIVN was asking about.


----------



## Brooko

Yep but that’s the point - unless it’s running balanced you don’t get the extra power


----------



## davidland

I have iPhone, but I didn't get any chance to review a cool DAP


----------



## Ynot1

I agree with Brooko on this. 

But for reference see the walnut F1 thread for someone who'd done the incorrect balance thingy, and said it was ok.
I still did not get whether power nor quality changed going balance incorrectly.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

VDRIVN said:


> Thanks again for your replies, I appreciate the fact that you don't want us to burn our gear!
> 
> I, for one, would be trying to better drive large headphones through the 2. 5mm out (220mW @ 32Ω) vs 75mW @ 32Ω for the 3.5mm SE port, which IMHO is a fenomenal difference. Also all the other specs of the balanced output honestly speak for themselves, it's clear that Fiio designed the unit around this output.
> 
> ...



Intersting, can you link where you find this info.This perhaps explain some impressions I have with **** PT15 earbuds that sound way better with balanced output, and volume can go higher to, must try it more tough, but if its true that like 3 times more power?


----------



## VDRIVN

@Nymphonomaniac exactly, I believe 75mW is a little bit underwhelming for any cans, be it IEM or larger cans.




Nymphonomaniac said:


> can you link where you find this info



The info is found on the official website, each output has a section with the stated values: http://www.fiio.net/en/products/76/parameters



Brooko said:


> Which headphones are you trying to drive.



I'm trying to drive various over-ear headphones, mostly with 40mm drivers and ~40+ ohm impedance. From previous experience, sadly I cannot find the 75mW output satisfying, and I'm really considering this device in hopes of having the chance to get higher output for my cans. Buying an extra AMP and amplifying the line-out signal would defeat the purpose of having an all-in-one device that can do everything, much like the e17k does.

Thank you.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

VDRIVN said:


> @Nymphonomaniac exactly, I believe 75mW is a little bit underwhelming for any cans, be it IEM or larger cans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, what you write its true, it look like to have beein thinked for balanced output power finally, this is why I just use it with IEM that will benifit from extra Bass gain. Copy paste it here so everybody know what the specs are without having to search too much. 
Must admit im confuse to how to use headphones with balanced....think I will have to search for 3.5 to 2.5 balanced adaptor now.

*Headphone out specifications (3.5mm headphone out jack)*
Output Power 1 ≥112 mW（16Ω / THD+N＜1%) Output Impedance ＜1.2Ω (32Ω loaded)
Output Power 2 ≥75mW（32Ω /THD+N＜1%) Channel Separation ≥79 dB (1 kHz，AUX IN)
Output Power 3 ≥11 mW（300Ω / THD+N＜1%) THD+N ＜0.002% (1 kHz, AUX IN)
＜0.003% (1 kHz, USB IN)
Frequency Response 5 Hz~55 kHz（-3dB） Peak Output Voltage ＞4.4 Vp-p
SNR ≥116 dB (A-weighted, AUX IN)
≥109 dB (A-weighted, USB IN)  Max. Output Current 150mA (For reference)
Gain -2.5dB (G=L)
3.2dB （G=H） Max. Input Level 3.4V
*Balanced headphone out specifications (2.5mm TRRS headphone out jack)*
Output Power 1 ≥240 mW（16Ω / THD+N＜1%) Output Impedance ＜2Ω (32Ω loaded)
Output Power 2 ≥220 mW（32Ω /THD+N＜1%) Channel Separation ≥93 dB (1 kHz，AUX IN)
Output Power 3 ≥45 mW（300Ω / THD+N＜1%) THD+N ＜0.002% (1 kHz, AUX IN)
≤ 0.003% (1 kHz, USB IN)
Frequency Response 6 Hz~80kHz（-3dB） Peak Output Voltage ＞7.4 Vp-p
SNR ≥115 dB (A-weighted, AUX IN)
≥109 dB (A-weighted, USB IN)  Max. Output Current 150 mA (For reference)
Gain 3.2dB (G=L)
9.1dB （G=H） Max. Input Level 3.4V


----------



## FastAndClean

how is the dac on that ting, i dont care about the amp?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

FastAndClean said:


> how is the dac on that ting, i dont care about the amp?


Pretty pretty nice if you ask me, it use Xmos as usb receiver and very enojoyable and clean sounding AK4452 DAC. Can play anything UP to 384Khz and DSD support too.
Don't need any driver on my WIndow 10 as well as on my Samsung J3, plug and play and enjoy.

Sound is quite clean and neutral with good dynamic, details and extension, not harsh, little little dark (in a good way), and if you want it more bassy the Bass gainis very well made and give some warmnest and body to whole sound to the cost of deepnest of imaging, wich is very good without  Bass gain. I'm sincerly impress by this DAC performance, and with balanced sound is even more clean and separation even more better. If you plan it to use it with headphones, it should not be more than 32Ohm, if sound pressure is hign 64Ohm could do to.


----------



## FastAndClean

i want to use it as a dac only with my laptop, windows 8, now i am using dragonfly 1.2 and i want upgrade but not to expensive


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

FastAndClean said:


> i want to use it as a dac only with my laptop, windows 8, now i am using dragonfly 1.2 and i want upgrade but not to expensive


Hum. Did not try this one, just check the DAC and sabre ESS9010 sure have a different soundsignature, surely a little colder and analytical but can't say either....what type of sound do you search, and what your iem or headphones you will use?

Listen right now with very easy to drive PMV A01 MK2 and its very very enjoyable,especially the fact that bass gain help with the bass it was lacking, but bass gain do not muffled mids (wich is somewhat a miracle). This IEM will tell me if the Fiio Q1 MK2 make any hiss cause there not forgiving, and its complete blackground.


----------



## FastAndClean (Dec 14, 2017)

i use Hifiman HE500 and magni 2 amp, the sound is fine but the dsp playback on the Fiio is appealing, i have a couple of dsp albums on the hard drive


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

OKAY.
Ya got serious gear bro.

And a AMP. So not bothering about amping of Q1....

When I use it with my Ibasso BOA amp it sound even better and sound open with great imaging and instrument separation. I really think its a good bet for DAC himself....especially if you plan to perhaps use it with a phono to, time to time...as it have a very nice balanced out with more power, its very interesting for that too, if you don't plan to use any of this options, i'm a little confuse to suggest it to you, but as said, for sound himself its excellent. I kind of prefer it to Ibasso DX90 dac that use dual ESS9018, cause it can be too razor sharp some time, and mids are better with the Q1, but I still adore the DX90.


----------



## FastAndClean

the magni 2 is not serious but the HE500 is very good indeed


----------



## Brooko

VDRIVN said:


> I'm trying to drive various over-ear headphones, mostly with 40mm drivers and ~40+ ohm impedance. From previous experience, sadly I cannot find the 75mW output satisfying, and I'm really considering this device in hopes of having the chance to get higher output for my cans. Buying an extra AMP and amplifying the line-out signal would defeat the purpose of having an all-in-one device that can do everything, much like the e17k does.
> 
> Thank you.



Please just post names of the headphones.  40mm driver means nothing.  40 ohm without knowing the sensitivity means nothing.  I think you'll find that unless you're trying to drive exotic headphones with really low sensitivity, then the Q1ii will more than adequately power them - and your quest for more power is mis-guided.


----------



## VDRIVN

Brooko said:


> Please just post names of the headphones.



Fair points. 

I'm looking to drive primarily the MDR1ADAC which I use at work (I find the integrated dac/amp lacking volume, it's limited by European regulations), the sensitivity on these is 102 db/mw and impedance is 40 ohm @ 1khz. I'd also like to drive the DT770 250ohm I use at home but I know that might be a stretch @ 75mW.

Also, the spec sheet of the MDR1ADAC states a Power Handling Capacity of 1500 mW (IEC), so 20 times the power Q1II outputs on the 3.5mm  (not sure if this is confirmed or not, but I drove them with the Fiio A3 and they were not distorting even at max volume (the A3 is rated 270mW @ 32 ohm)


----------



## Brooko (Dec 14, 2017)

VDRIVN said:


> Fair points.
> 
> I'm looking to drive primarily the MDR1ADAC which I use at work (I find the integrated dac/amp lacking volume, it's limited by European regulations), the sensitivity on these is 102 db/mw and impedance is 40 ohm @ 1khz. I'd also like to drive the DT770 250ohm I use at home but I know that might be a stretch @ 75mW.
> 
> Also, the spec sheet of the MDR1ADAC states a Power Handling Capacity of 1500 mW (IEC), so 20 times the power Q1II outputs on the 3.5mm  (not sure if this is confirmed or not, but I drove them with the Fiio A3 and they were not distorting even at max volume (the A3 is rated 270mW @ 32 ohm)



Thanks 

Q1ii
Max output on SE = 1.5v VRMS, 150 mA, around 60 mW into 40 ohms

MDR1ADAC - 40ohm 102db:
*Loudness * / *Voltage Needed * / *Current Needed * / *Power Needed *
85 dB SPL        0.03 Vrms                0.75 mA                 0.02 mW
100 dB SPL      0.16 Vrms                  4.0 mA                 0.64 mW
110 dB SPL      0.50 Vrms                 12.5 mA                 6.25 mW
115 dB SPL      0.89 Vrms               22.25 mA                 19.8 mW
120 dB SPL      1.59 Vrms               39.75 mA                 63.2 mW

It will drive them beyond the pain barrier

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Q1ii
Max output on SE = 1.5v VRMS, 150 mA, around 15 mW into 250 ohms

DT770 - 250ohm 96db:
*Loudness * / *Voltage Needed * / *Current Needed * / *Power Needed *
85 dB SPL        0.14 Vrms                0.56 mA                 0.08 mW
100 dB SPL      0.79 Vrms                3.16 mA                 2.50 mW
110 dB SPL      2.51 Vrms               10.04 mA              25.20 mW
115 dB SPL      4.46 Vrms               17.84 mA              79.57 mW
120 dB SPL      7.93 Vrms               31.72 mA            251.54 mW

Q1ii will get them beyond 100 dB SPL, so it depends on how loud you listen.  I average 65-75 dB so it would power them with no issues.  If you listen loud, you'll need a more powerful amp.

Paul

BTW - that spec of 1500 mW is theoretically how much power before you start melting the drivers.  it has nothing to do with power required.


----------



## Brooko

Just another general thought.  Most people on these boards seem to think their headphones require far more power than they actually do.  Don't get sucked in.  Crunch the numbers.  Often you can spend a lot less than you really think you have to.


----------



## WaffleBoy

So to sum everything on this thread,
If I have an iPhone 8, Should I have this FiiO?


----------



## VDRIVN

Brooko said:


> Thanks
> 
> Q1ii
> Max output on SE = 1.5v VRMS, 150 mA, around 60 mW into 40 ohms
> ...





Interesting data, thanks for taking the time to perform all these calculations! 

I'll be sure to take my headphones with me and go to a showroom and listen to this device, and I'll try to do a side by side with the e17k. 

Also, in your opinion, from a FR perspective, do you think there will be major differences in the overall sound between the e17k's upper limit of 20khz and Q1MII's 55khz?

Thanks again for all your replies!


----------



## Brooko

No. Humans hear between 20Hz and 20 KHz. And our limits decrease as we age.  I’m 50 and my hearing now tops out at about 14 KHz. Specs are specs - if you were a bat 55KHz might make a difference. You’re not - so I wouldn’t worry about it


----------



## Brooko

BTW there is a difference in tonality between the E17K and Q1ii. E17K is ruler flat. Q1ii has a bit of high frequency roll off (presumably the DAC filters). It’s not enough to matter - and both devices sound very good.  The Q1ii is just a little warmer tonally than the E17K. A lot of people seem to prefer that.


----------



## VDRIVN

Brooko said:


> BTW there is a difference in tonality between the E17K and Q1ii



I haven't had a chance to go listen to them yet, I'll try going this Friday and report back.

Thanks again for all the info!


----------



## VDRIVN

I went to a showroom and tried both. I decided to go with the Q1MkII taking into consideration a few aspects: 

- Portability - it's much slimmer and rounder than the e17k
- IEM drivability - It successfully drove a few IEMs I threw at it (none balanced sadly, I've yet to purchase any balanced headphones as I did not see the need for balanced audio) Huge plus for the L/H gain possibility.
- Circumaural headphones drivability - it successfuly drove my MDR-1ADACs to a reasonable level. True, the e17k drove them way better power-wise, but it was not a significant gain in order to sacrifice portability and get this instead of the mkII. 
- Bass implementation - I very much like the bass implementation on this device, it's exactly the level of bass I need when I want to listen to bassy tunes. (I found the bass setting to be better and more powerful on the e17k, but the one on the MkII was satisfactory enough to go with it)
- Full compatibility with my Galaxy S8+ via a sony micro-usb to usb type-c
From a sonic standpoint I did not have time to test the differences between the MkII and the E17K because I simply lacked the time - I only test-listened to them for 1hr during my visit. But I did found the MkII to be overall warmer (treble roll-of??)


Other considerations: 

I can't believe how small the device is! I thought it to be a little bigger, but I'm pleasantly surprised to see it's very portable. 
I found a 2.5trrs F to 3.5 trs m adapter in the showroom, but not the opposite I need to drive single ended headphones through the bal out. I'm starting to think it's not at all possible to do it. 
PC compatibility and first playback is flawless. Works both with and without the Fiio drivers (although I have them installed, I prefer to override whatever possible on the audio route and that includes the crappy Windows audio handling).
DSD playback works flawlessly - although, _*how do I light up the DSD LED??*_


----------



## slackerpo

VDRIVN said:


> I went to a showroom and tried both. I decided to go with the Q1MkII taking into consideration a few aspects:
> 
> - Portability - it's much slimmer and rounder than the e17k
> - IEM drivability - It successfully drove a few IEMs I threw at it (none balanced sadly, I've yet to purchase any balanced headphones as I did not see the need for balanced audio) Huge plus for the L/H gain possibility.
> ...



i think you made the right call


----------



## VDRIVN (Dec 23, 2017)

slackerpo said:


> i think you made the right call


I'm liking the device so far, I hope I did 

I managed to light up the DSD led through Foobar and the needed components.
Now I'm trying Tidal's Masters streaming and it seems Passthrough MQA works, I checked the "Passthrough MQA option" and it seems to work fine, no glitches - I'm not sure it's officially supported by Fiio.
Weird: The device is named "FiiO Q1" just like the predecessor.
Also, I was able to max out the volume on the Sony MDRs using a stack made of the MKII and the iPod classic 5.5th gen (volume set at 0 db). No distortion from the headphones.

I'm looking into a balanced set of IEMs - did anyone here try the MkII with Fiio's own F9 balanced edition?


----------



## Ynot1 (Dec 23, 2017)

It was discussed balance earphone can use adapters for single ended use safely while going the other way may be unsafe and abandones the benefit of balance, assuming it exist, the benefit I mean. Adapters do exists.

Anyone tried using Q1 mkii as a dac with a dap that supports usb transport?


----------



## VDRIVN (Dec 24, 2017)

Ynot1 said:


> assuming it exist, the benefit I mean.


Well. for one the balanced out on this device offers triple output power and double the  frequency response compared to SE out, so that's a benefit I'd go for honestly 


Le: where can I find this cable?? 




Ynot1 said:


> My ipad is being hackd.


----------



## Brooko

VDRIVN said:


> Well. for one the balanced out on this device offers triple output power and double the  frequency response compared to SE out, so that's a benefit I'd go for honestly




It offers more power yes - which is handy if you have hard to drive cans which would benefit.  There is zero benefit if your IEMs / headphones can already be driven sufficiently by the SE headphone out.

And the frequency thing is a misnomer.  You can only hear (if you have perfect hearing) ~20 Hz to 20 kHz,  So while on paper you might measure higher ultra frequencies - in reality, you can't hear them.


----------



## Ynot1

For anything check amazon first.  It's like they got things you don't even think about.

https://www.amazon.com/Sukira-Balan...4&sr=8-3&keywords=2.5mm+trrs+to+3.5mm+adapter

But I caution do not play with danger, just because it is sold by amazon does not mean it is safe. Kind of like in that movie professional, one thing does not mean the other.


----------



## FiiO

VDRIVN said:


> how do I light up the DSD LED??


You may read this thread for help:
http://fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=42714
Best regards


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Guys, so if a DAC is mainly going to sit at home with me attached to my laptop I feel something like Meridian Explorer 2 or Dragonfly Black would be more suitable for me than the FiiO Q1 (2nd gen). Am I right?

I currently have the K1.


----------



## Brooko

That very much depends on the features you want.  If you prefer to have volume control on the device, access to a hardware bass boost, gain control, balanced and native DSD, go with the Q1ii. If none of those is important, go with the others.

Personally I see the Q1ii offering more features, which makes up for the size difference.  YMMV


----------



## demond

Lifted Andreas said:


> Guys, so if a DAC is mainly going to sit at home with me attached to my laptop I feel something like Meridian Explorer 2 or Dragonfly Black would be more suitable for me than the FiiO Q1 (2nd gen). Am I right?
> 
> I currently have the K1.


FiiO Q1MK2


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Dec 28, 2017)

Brooko said:


> That very much depends on the features you want.  If you prefer to have volume control on the device, access to a hardware bass boost, gain control, balanced and native DSD, go with the Q1ii. If none of those is important, go with the others.
> 
> Personally I see the Q1ii offering more features, which makes up for the size difference.  YMMV



Honestly you are right, I've missed having hardware bass boost and volume control. Plus I'm so used to the FiiO house sound. Even though I probably could have got a Dragonfly for cheaper I ended up buying the FiiO Q1ii last night from Amazon Prime (FiiO store) so it should get delivered today.

One thing I'm disappointed about is that for some reason FiiO doesn't supply a cable for Android in the box, but they include PC and Apple cables. Why is that?

Also there no mention anywhere if Q1ii can do MQA files, played from Tidal for example. That's strange that there's no official support for that, as it's the biggest new feature in music streaming services. 




demond said:


> FiiO Q1MK2



I hear ya!


----------



## Brooko

Lifted Andreas said:


> One thing I'm disappointed about is that for some reason FiiO doesn't supply a cable for Android in the box, but they include PC and Apple cables. Why is that?
> 
> Also there no mention anywhere if Q1ii can do MQA files, played from Tidal for example. That's strange that there's no official support for that, as it's the biggest new feature in music streaming services.


Because it was designed with the Apple eco system in mind (has received official certification too) - mainly to work with Jack removal on the later iPhones.

As far as MQA goes, it has still very limited adoption, and isn’t a sure bet to survive. I definitely won’t be using it and doubt the majority care if it tanks. FiiO made a business decision- IMO it was the right one for now.


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Dec 28, 2017)

Received the Q1ii today and OMG its a beauty of a device, but I wouldn’t expect anything less than that from FiiO. Its sounds fantastic and is a direct upgrade to my now year old FiiO K1.

I must say for the low price of £35.99 for the FiiO K1 that tiny device kicks serious ass. However, from the last hour of listening the Q1ii sounds more forward with greater resolution and sound stage while still having that house FiiO sound. Its slightly darker and less thick than the K1, as well as way more airy and refined.

Hopefully there will be a possibility to take advantage of MQA in the future on this device, since Sony, Warner and Universal have all adopted MQA so far and lots of master recordings are being made available for streaming in FLAC format. I don't see why the Q1ii couldn't support this.

Also, as always from FiiO the packaging and accessories are fantastic. However, I would easily have paid an extra £1 to throw in a Micro-USB to Micro-USB cable for use with Android phones.

I took some pics of it today, you can view the full Imgur gallery here – https://imgur.com/a/Yltwh


----------



## FiiO

Lifted Andreas said:


> One thing I'm disappointed about is that for some reason FiiO doesn't supply a cable for Android in the box, but they include PC and Apple cables. Why is that?


Dear friend, 
How come FiiO Q1 Mark II is not advertised as a DAC for android phones: http://fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=42792&extra=
Considering the uncertainty of system compatibility and the possibility of causing phones to supply power to Q1MKII, the Q1MKII  is not advertised as a DAC for Android phones. So the cable for Android phones would not comes with the Q1MKII as well.
Best regards


----------



## Lifted Andreas

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> How come FiiO Q1 Mark II is not advertised as a DAC for android phones: http://fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=42792&extra=
> Considering the uncertainty of system compatibility and the possibility of causing phones to supply power to Q1MKII, the Q1MKII  is not advertised as a DAC for Android phones. So the cable for Android phones would not comes with the Q1MKII as well.
> Best regards



After reading the thread form the beginning I understand your choice for this. 

Any chance you could speculate on MQA support in the future? I don't see why it wouldn't be possible with the Q1ii.


----------



## darmanastartes

My review is up, I'll be sending the unit to iburdeinick soon.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fi...-certified-dac-amp.22526/reviews#review-19638


----------



## DarthCh0l0 (Dec 30, 2017)

I haven't found an Android phone it didn't work with yet. A good cable is hard to find. They all charge the DAC that drains better.but they all transmit audio just fine. 

I found a other usbc to micro that's OTG on both ends so it doesn't pass charging current.


----------



## darmanastartes

This was the cable I used: https://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com...8YEX0/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1514639552&sr=8 
It didn't appear to drain the phone battery.


----------



## DarthCh0l0

Purple light is the tell tale sign.


----------



## VDRIVN

I managed to create a windows Icon for the Q1MkII to display in the audio devices window. Whoever wants it can PM me. 
I currently have it on my work laptop and it looks great.

Thanks.


----------



## slackerpo

VDRIVN said:


> I managed to create a windows Icon for the Q1MkII to display in the audio devices window. Whoever wants it can PM me.
> I currently have it on my work laptop and it looks great.
> 
> Thanks.



 it looks great indeed


----------



## demond

VDRIVN said:


> I managed to create a windows Icon for the Q1MkII to display in the audio devices window. Whoever wants it can PM me.
> I currently have it on my work laptop and it looks great.
> 
> Thanks.


That's great. I'm ashamed. It should have been more thoughtful.


----------



## slackerpo

demond said:


> That's great. I'm ashamed. It should have been more thoughtful.



hahahaha


----------



## Lifted Andreas

demond said:


> That's great. I'm ashamed. It should have been more thoughtful.



Ah you can't think of everything sometimes. Don't worry.


----------



## VDRIVN

I just listened to a binaural DSD256 file on the MkII and I have to say _I'm blown away. _Even with my closed headphones. Highly recommend it to everyone who owns the device.


----------



## Ynot1

Is there a way to use BTR1 as a transport for Q1MKII over the usb interface? It would make a must combo.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Ynot1 said:


> Is there a way to use BTR1 as a transport for Q1MKII over the usb interface? It would make a must combo.



Interested to know this too! 

That would make the Q1ii even more amazing.


----------



## slackerpo

Ynot1 said:


> Is there a way to use BTR1 as a transport for Q1MKII over the usb interface? It would make a must combo.



what would be the use cases for that implementation vs the 3.5 to 3.5?


----------



## Ynot1 (Jan 22, 2018)

The microusb cable could be much longer and cheaper when quality is important. But in theory 3.5 mm can suffice for many uses.

Edit: I forgot balance input.


----------



## FiiO

Ynot1 said:


> Is there a way to use BTR1 as a transport for Q1MKII over the usb interface? It would make a must combo.


Dear friend,

The usb port of the BTR1 can only support the charging function currently. 

Best regards


----------



## VDRIVN

I wonder if the Q1MKII drivers / firmware will ever be updated.. 
I experience issues on both my Desktop PC (w10) and my Laptop (w7), when I turn on the computer, the sound does not play and you have to connect / reconnect the device a few times in order to work. I tried connecting it while on, connecting it while off and then turning it on, etc. It's a combination of these actions that ultimately makes the computer recognize it properly and play sound through it

I'm using the only FIIO driver available (well there's two folders in the archive but they both show the same version).


----------



## FiiO

VDRIVN said:


> I wonder if the Q1MKII drivers / firmware will ever be updated..
> I experience issues on both my Desktop PC (w10) and my Laptop (w7), when I turn on the computer, the sound does not play and you have to connect / reconnect the device a few times in order to work. I tried connecting it while on, connecting it while off and then turning it on, etc. It's a combination of these actions that ultimately makes the computer recognize it properly and play sound through it
> 
> I'm using the only FIIO driver available (well there's two folders in the archive but they both show the same version).


Dear friend,

Do you connect the Q1MKII to the computer when the computer is power off? You would need to reconnect the Q1MKII for a few time? Not one time? Would the Q1MKII show up in the sound device after reconnect?

Best regards


----------



## Anaz

My Mac mini inherently makes a small popping sound when waking the audio subsystem (I believe) and unfortunately on a Q1 Mark II this sound is a 1 second curse-and-yank-your-IEM-out of-your-ear LOUD screech.  @FiiO have you heard of this and is there a fix?


----------



## FiiO

Anaz said:


> My Mac mini inherently makes a small popping sound when waking the audio subsystem (I believe) and unfortunately on a Q1 Mark II this sound is a 1 second curse-and-yank-your-IEM-out of-your-ear LOUD screech.  @FiiO have you heard of this and is there a fix?


Dear friend,

The issue happens when waking the audio subsystem? Do you start playing the music at the same time?

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Good New!!!

Spring's here and FiiO has a special sale for you!

From March 21st to April 3rd (PDT), we will have the special sales for you on Amazon.com. Don't miss the deal!

Click here for more information!

Best regards


----------



## Anaz

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The issue happens when waking the audio subsystem? Do you start playing the music at the same time?
> 
> Best regards


Yes, this happens when I start playing music on iTunes after a period of inactivity - that’s what wakes the Mac’s audio subsystem. This doesn’t happen with other DACs.


----------



## FiiO

Anaz said:


> Yes, this happens when I start playing music on iTunes after a period of inactivity - that’s what wakes the Mac’s audio subsystem. This doesn’t happen with other DACs.


Dear friend,

It is the small pop noise because of the electronic switch which is used for avoiding the impulse sound. 

Best regards


----------



## Anaz

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> It is the small pop noise because of the electronic switch which is used for avoiding the impulse sound.
> 
> Best regards


Yes, but it’s not a small pop when listening through the FiiO Q1 Mark II, it’s a very loud screech. Anyway, I appreciate your effort to help - no need to reply futher.


----------



## LordZero

Would this amp/dac be good to power 150ohm and 400ohm earbuds?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

LordZero said:


> Would this amp/dac be good to power 150ohm and 400ohm earbuds?



150OHM is possible. 400OHM is gonna be a struggle, even using balanced.


----------



## derekphone

Colin Elder said:


> Headphone(s) / earphone(s) you possess
> shure 846
> etymotic er4xr
> shure 1540
> ...



Hey! Question about your Shure 846 and Dragonfly Red. I have both and use them on my Mac desktop. The volume is so crazy sensitive. Do you use this combo? If not, whats your dac and amp setup with them?


----------



## Colin Elder

derekphone said:


> Hey! Question about your Shure 846 and Dragonfly Red. I have both and use them on my Mac desktop. The volume is so crazy sensitive. Do you use this combo? If not, whats your dac and amp setup with them?


Hi, I don’t use the dragonfly with the 846s as I found the volume jumps to be too large so that one was too low and the next too loud. I now use the fiio q5 with my iPhone and the 846.


----------

